# Integrating Momma and Babies and Orphans



## Ponker (Mar 10, 2016)

Over the course of the past month my herd has splintered into four groups. I have my Finn ram Holstien, separated from my pregnant ewes. He is young and amorous enough to do them harm. 

One Katahdin cross ewe, Spotty gave birth three days ago and is ready to leave the lambing pen and rejoin her herdmates with babies in tow. How do I know the other ewes won't harm the babies?

I also have two orphan Finnsheep babies who are now a month old. One ram Georgie, and one ewe, Sissy. They will take a bottle for another month at the very least. They are separate because they are so small and young.

My 'herd' of ewes that is now at the low number of two. Can I call that a herd? One very pregnant Finnsheep ewe, Athena and a Katahdin cross ewe, BettyLou. 

Betty was supposed to have been bred when I got her. She is looking every bit bred but she isn't showing any signs on her back end nor is she bagging up. Nothing. I'm now speculating that she is just very fat. I wish I knew. it would be nice if I could use a pee stick and know for certain she was bred. Every day I change my mind. pregnant today - fat yesterday

Anyway - Having these four groups is really draining on me. I take them out every morning, and back in when it rains hard and at night. I need to get Momma and babies out when the weather breaks... raining hard here, at the moment. I'm wondering if I could put Georgie with Holstien since they are both Finn rams and Sissy with the ewes. I imagine they will go ballistic being separated. They are still terrible young to boot. 

Perhaps I can put Momma Spotty and her babies with the ewes and the orphan Finns with the ewes too. I'm just not sure how Spotty will react to the orphan lambs. The month old orphans are no bigger than her 3 day old lambs, although they are MUCH stronger and pushier.

Any ideas? Help.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 10, 2016)

Can you put all the ewes and lambs together under supervision and see what happens then go from there? As long as there's sufficient space/pasture, I'd think they should do OK together unless one of them is particularly mean tempered... Then put the rams together? I'm not a sheeple so really don't know, so will tag a few pros to maybe help. @purplequeenvt @secuono @Sheepshape


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd put them all together. There might be some shoving, but unless you have really nasty sheep, they should sort things out without any damage.

**Everyone that is except the older ram. I wouldn't put the little ram in with until he's a bit older.**


----------



## Ponker (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you both. I'll do the meet and greet tomorrow on a new pasture. Holstein, the ram will just have to watch and wait.

I do have one ewe is incredibly pushy and she's a big girl. I'm gonna watch her like a hawk. 

I'll wait until little Georgie is weaned before I put him with Holstien.


----------



## lcertuche (Jan 24, 2017)

With all animals there is a pecking order. It's just natural that someone has to be boss, leader, or follower. Some are brats, some or sweet and some are sneaky little devils.


----------

